# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  (0)حي العرب &(4)الجلافيط

## رياض عباس بخيت

*الان علي قوون tv مبارة حي العرب والجلافيط 
ان شاء الله حي العرب ينستر ويقف لهم سداًمنيعاً
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الدقيقة 15 والكورة الان 0/0
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*يا سيدى مثل هذه المباراة تسمى مباراة رفع المعنويات للهليل
*

----------


## nona

*مساء الخير يارب يارياض
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الدقيقة 20 والكورة الان 0/0
*

----------


## nona

*يضع سرو في اضعف خلقو ممكن يعملا حي العرب
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ياشباب ممكن تشاهدو مباريات اقوي من هذة المبار
في الدوري المصري 
بين الاسماعيلي والزمال 
والاسماعيلي اتقدم بهدف الان
علي قناة دريم 1
والاتحاد والنصر 
في الدوري السعودي 
علي قناة الجزيرة 
النتيجة 1/1
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الان شاهدو
 الاسماعيلي والزمالك /الدوري المصري
والاهلي والنصر /الدوري السعودي
                        	*

----------


## nona

*يلا ورونا الدقيقة كم
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الدقيقة 30 والكورة الان 0/0
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ششباب كورة الزمالك والاسماعيلي مسخنة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قووووون شيكا 
شيكابالا يحرز هدف من اجمل الاهداف في الدوري المصري
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*والله العظيم حرااااااااااااااااااااااااام البحصل دا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الجلافيط جابو قوون
*

----------


## yassirali66

*يااخوي كدي خلينا من شيكابالا جلافيتابالا ان شاء الله رشوهم؟
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحارث
					

والله العظيم حرااااااااااااااااااااااااام البحصل دا



 الحااااصل شنو يا الحارث:itschy::itschy:
                        	*

----------


## nona

*غايتو جنس حظ
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يا حاااارث 
ورينا الشمااااار
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قوووووون الزمالك والهدف الثاني
                        	*

----------


## nona

*قربوا يعادلوا ناس حي العرب بس الجماعة شكلهم مكربنها
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*حكم جلفوط والرشيد  جلفوط
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الشوط التاني بين الاتحاد والنصر السعوديان 
علي الجزيرة الرياضية المفتوحة
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحارث
					

حكم جلفوط والرشيد جلفوط



وما الجديد دى عادى زى اكل الزبادى
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انتهي شوط المتعة والاثارة والابداع بين الزمالك وبرازيل مصر (الاسماعيلي)
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*النصر يسجل الهدف الثاني 
اصبحت النتيجة 2/1 للنصر
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*محمد نور يحرز الهدف الثاني له ويعادل للاتحاديين منضربة جزاء
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*مرتضي بائع الكورة دي يا شباب 
للمرة الثانية يهدي هدف للجلافيط
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ابتداء الشوط التاني لديربي مصر
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الاسماعيلي يحرز هدف التعادل
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*شوفو مهازل التحكيم المرتشي
http://www.tumboor.org/uploader/uploads/Hy_pen.wmv 

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انتهت قبل قليل مبارة النصر والاتحاد العوديان بالتعادل 2/2
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*والزمالك يتقدم علي الاسماعيلي 3/2
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*http://www.tumboor.org/uploader/uploads/Hy_pen.wmv
اضحك مع تحكيم الجلافيط
 

*

----------


## قنوان

*احيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*تابعت الشوط الاول فقط وشاهدت كيف اخلاق عمنا قاروره يضرب لاعب حى العرب من الخلف من غير قصد فعلا لكنه لم يعتزر له كبر سن يعني -ونفس اللاعب يدخل مع عمك من الخلف ويعاقب من الحكم بكرة اصفر كحق طبيعي لكن الجمهور يثور فى وجه اللاعب على ايه انا ما عارف مش قاروره دا لاعب كرة انا ما عارف حاجة-وابو شامة مدرب العرب لم يهن عليه سيد اللبن فاخرج مارتن افضل لاعب متحرك فى الوسط ومن ثم اخرج قصي المدافع اللاعب بقوة ورجولة واضحة يا ابو شامة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انتهت مبارة الزمالك والاسماعيلي ب3/2 للزمالك 
في مبارة ممتعة في كل شئ
                        	*

----------

